# Sistema de Comunicaciones Inalámbrico entre Equipos Domésticos mediante ZigBee



## NitroFenix (Nov 6, 2012)

Hola, me gustaría compartir con tod@s ustedes un proyecto de final de carrera que realice en la universidad. Trata sobre la tecnología de protocolos de comunicación inalámbrica *ZigBee con transceptores Microchip*, y en el informe podrán encontrar tanto información general de *teórica*, como específica para el *desarrollo y montaje* de dispositivos, y su *programación*. También encontraran algunos aspectos referentes a la transmisión de datos por *infrarrojos*, centrada en los *controles remotos* de equipos domésticos como los televisores.

El informe resulta interesante por su explicación detallada en el proceso de elaboración, comentarios sobre problemas surgidos y propuestas para solventarlos. Todo ella hace que sea una herramienta útil para tod@s aquellos que quieran realizar trabajos con dispositivos inalámbricos ZigBee, ya que les puede aclarar muchas dudas al respecto sin la necesidad de realizar grandes búsquedas de información como tuve que hacer yo en su momento. Además, se ofrece la posibilidad a los nuevos proyectistas de partir de una base, y a partir de allí aplicar nuevas mejoras al diseño.

El informe podéis consultarlo y descargarlo en el siguiente enlace: *Diseño y Definición de un Sistema de Comunicaciones Inalámbrico entre Equipos Domésticos mediante ZigBee*. Y si estáis interesados en archivos de código de programación, solo tenéis que pedirlos.

Espero que les resulte interesante mi trabajo, y ante cualquier duda o aclaración no dudéis en preguntar. 

Saludos Cordiales.


----------

